# Bumble Bee



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

removed
MAD


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

never heard of it..any oils or spices?are they raw or cooked baby shrimp?next time i go shopping ,i look for it..


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

not in a can but some times i will buy like a 3 pound bag thats frozen and ill feed it to them but i dont do that often they love it though they always fight over them even when just fed (its like desart)


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Cocktail shrimp, huh. Hmm.. I might just try that. Also, I'd go with PACKman to see if theres any preservatives or additives in the product just to make sure.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i have heard of them never used it before though. i buy 15 pound bags of shrimp to feed my reds.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

hmmm, well if there is no preservitives or added chemicals or spices of any kind then i cant really see any harm at this point...


----------

